# Looking at living in Salinas



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Does anyone live in or near Salinas, Costa Blanca?
Any info about the town and the area would be useful. We have been looking at moving over to Spain in that general area.

Many thanks


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Tammy,

Is that the Salinas near Sax ( inland costa blanca ) you are looking at ?

We are about 25 min from there in Agost 

Tony


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Tony

Yes it is. Do you live permanently in Spain?

Shirley (tammy)


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Shirley,

yes have been living here permanently since 2003 almost 12 years now !

Have you visited the area before ?

Salinas is a small village in which is quite near the larger town of Sax which has quite a big expat community,

Salinas is well known for its huge boot sale that is held there on Sundays , we do have some friends there , havent seen them for a while , but the village looks lice a very nice place quite low rise .

Why are you looking at Salinas , have you seen a house you like there ?

I see you are in Cyprus , whats it like there , is the weather good at the moment , its been extra windy here !

Tony


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi Tony
We don't actually live in Cyprus anymore we moved back to the UK last May but miss the lifestyle so are looking at Spain as it's much closer to the uk and easier for family to get to. 

We have seen a house in Salinas on the Internet, but really were looking for anything near to a village with a good size plot but also close to a town with a reasonable ex pat community as my partner teaches line dancing and would hope to set up some classes. We have also looked at the area between Murcia and San Javier.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Sax has quite a large ex pat population , also worth a look at the Castella area , there is a huge urbanisation called Castella international near by ,

It is worth noting both areas get considerably colder than nearer the coat due to the height !

What sort of property are you looking for , country , urbanisation, town house ?

there are loads to choose from at low prices , and also with the pound being strong at the moment !!


----------



## tammy123 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi

We definitely want a county house on the edge of a village, but within driving distance of a bigger town. The house we rented in Cyprus was in a village in the hills and we did get snow in December!!


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

We haven't had snow here , I have seen it on the mountains behind us 

Interesting fact - Maigmo is the largest mountain near Agost and is nearly the same height as mt snowden in Wales 

There is a great mountain walk called the via verde heres the link 

Vía Verde Agost-Maigmó // Alicante Natura


Cheers Tony , Agost Alicante


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 14, 2009)

We live in Pinoso which is about 20 to 30 mins from Salinas. Been here 10 years.


----------



## tonymar (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi Rosemary ,

I know Pinoso but haven't been over that way for a while .


Whats the weather like there , its quite cold here in Agost , I saw a little snow on the mountains this morning .

Tony , Agost Alicante


----------

